# Best place to get V60 size 1 filters from?



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Opinions please. I would prefer unbleached as this is what I'm using at the moment. With hindsight I should have bought 4 packets of 100 filters at LCF17 & it would've seen me through to next year.

Thanks.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I normally get mine from Hario uk

http://www.hario.co.uk/coffee/v60-filter-papers.html


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I ended up buying them from Amazon as they were the same price as Hario & I could combine the purchase with something else to get free delivery.


----------

